
Ask HN: How Do You Keep PostGres in Sync with Elastic Search? - xstartup
So, here is the deal. We&#x27;ve users interacting with our API. Objects change, the elastic search goes out of sync. Has anyone ever found a way to keep it in sync? Please share, thanks.
======
anarazel
Yes, there is:

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/logicaldecodi...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/logicaldecoding.html)

I know a couple companies that feed elastic search via it. Don't think they've
publicized the glue though.

